# Ppi pc1800.2 w/q-bass remote



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is my listing. Please feel free to PM me with offers! If you dont want the remote, please specify in your offer

Precision Power PC1800 2 Amplifier PPI Amp | eBay

Mike


----------

